# Pressure switch fitting



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I've got a cracked reducer on the pressure switch of my Guilietta PL2S and just wanted to sense check the sizes before I order a replacement, incase anyone has intimate knowledge of Lelit parts.

As best as I can tell from measurements taken it's a male - female reducer, 1/8" - 1/4" bspp but in searching for a replacement that size isn't too common. The male is measuring about 9.5 - 10mm, and as best as I can measure it's around 30tpi. 1/8 bspp is 28tpi and 9.7mm major diameter. Can't measure any more accurately as my verniers are at work.

Piccies attached of the fitting on the machine (very top of the photo) and the fitting removed.

This is my first Lelit and I have to commend their build quality and design, it's quite a delight to work on. And it's the first Italian I've worked on with a galvanised chassis, sadly Fiat didn't do this...


----------

